# Ok lang te bago ra mi naabot sa balay.



## lapetitekee

Hi, I'm learning Filipino and this is a piece of a message I received from an abroad student I am communicating with. I am having trouble with a couple of lines. I think I have the general message of the sentence translated to something about reaching the house and not having time for dinner plans. 

The whole message is these two lines "Ok lang te bago ra mi naabot sa balay. naa ra mi gicheck te tas nagdinner nlng pud apil."

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mataripis

I interprete it as- it is ok sister.many(new- clients - check in) had reached the house.later had dinner in pud apil?( a name of place?) The speaker is a visayan native using Tagalog words. apil might be a bisayan term or name of place.


----------



## Jgon

Apil in Bisayan means "also," or "as well."


She's a Bisayan and "te" means it's most likely her employer.


"Ok lang te bago ra mi naabot sa balay"
means
It's okay, ma'am. We just arrived at home.

"naa ra mi gicheck te tas nagdinner nlng pud apil"
means
We just checked something, ma'am, then we ate dinner on the way (or, more literally "we ate dinner as well").


----------



## lapetitekee

Jgon said:


> Apil in Bisayan means "also," or "as well."
> 
> 
> She's a Bisayan and "te" means it's most likely her employer.
> 
> 
> "Ok lang te bago ra mi naabot sa balay"
> means
> It's okay, ma'am. We just arrived at home.
> 
> "naa ra mi gicheck te tas nagdinner nlng pud apil"
> means
> We just checked something, ma'am, then we ate dinner on the way (or, more literally "we ate dinner as well").




- Thank  you so much for your reply. It helped a lot.


----------

